# Dried venison- Cold Smoke (Raw-not up to temp)



## jeff sedlmayr (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone else make dried venison where they don't take it up to temp? Would love to hear how anyone else does it and what your recipe is. My recipe is very similar to Bear's, but I don't take the meat up to temperature. Just need to ensure that the meat is cured.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 7, 2015)

So how do you do it?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 7, 2015)

c farmer said:


> So how do you do it?



:yeahthat:


----------



## jeff sedlmayr (Jan 7, 2015)

I cut my solid meat pieces small enough where I cure for 5 days with curing salt and brown sugar (equal parts). I then put in the smoker and I smoke for 8 hours with hickory on a cold smoke. I then pull out and let it hang in a cool place for another 2-3 days. Slice and vacuum pack. I can take pictures as I will by on my 5th day come Friday. That is when I will be smoking!


----------

